# What to do?



## StargazerOmega (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm on LOA, but about to call my store to inform them of my return. However, given all the craziness with COVID-19, I am unable to fly back as originally planned and wouldn't get back by my scheduled return date. So my question is: Do I tell HR that I can be back but it may take an extra day or two, or should I ask for an extension of my LOA?

Thanks! 😎


----------



## Yetive (Mar 22, 2020)

You can do either.  If you will be much longer, you may want to extend your leave so it doesn't affect your average hours.  If it's just a few days, probably wouldn't matter.


----------

